

Melbourne Australia Hacker News/YC Meetup, Sunday 21st February - nedwin

What: Hacker News meetup
When: 3pm, Sunday 21st of February
Where: Match Bar and Grill, 279 Little Lonsdale Stree, corner of Swanston, Melbourne.<p>Why:
By popular demand, we're again inviting Melbourne's Y Combinator/Hackernews devotees to come together for a lazy Sunday afternoon of sunshine &#38; startup talk.<p>Tom &#38; Fenn, alumni of the Winter 09 Y Combinator program will be there. If you're considering applying to YC, either for the upcoming Summer 10 cycle, or in a future round, this is your chance to talk to Melbourne's only YC startup about their experiences and seek their advice.<p>But you needn't be a YC aspirant to attend, anyone who procrastinates with obsessive re-reads of PG essays and eloquent dissections Michael Arrington's character is encouraged to come along, as is anyone who manages to avoid such distractions in the pursuit of startup success.<p>Get along and help make Melbourne the startup hub we know it should be!<p>http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=272449838595
======
tomhoward
The last event in October rocked. We had about 40-50 people throughout the
afternoon and we kicked on well into the evening.

Hannah's pics are here:
[http://www.flickr.com/photos/hannahbabble/sets/7215762251965...](http://www.flickr.com/photos/hannahbabble/sets/72157622519655340/)

------
daemin
I'm tempted to head over from Adelaide myself. Unfortunately I haven't seen
anything of the sorts being organised in Adelaide - we have Startup events,
but they're not necessarily focused on Tech.

------
robryan
Sounds pretty good being in Melbourne myself and not really being regularly
surrounded by people really interested in start ups.

Should be there if other plans don't get in the way.

------
nedwin
Link: <http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=272449838595>

~~~
harto
That link doesn't appear to work for me... it just redirects to my FB
homepage.

~~~
tomhoward
Ned hadn't set the invite to public. n00b.

I've fixed it... try it now.

------
hellotoby
Great to see some Aussie meetups. Shame I'm in Sydney. Can anyone point me in
the direction of Sydney based meets?

~~~
tomhoward
The best way to interact with hackers & founders in Sydney is via Silicon
Beach. They have weekly Friday drinks, usually at The Grace.

Check the forums for more info: <http://groups.google.com/group/silicon-beach-
australia>

As for YC meets, you might have to organise one yourself :)

------
zmimon
Will be there - great to see there are enough startup oriented Melbournites to
make this a possibility!

------
dhotson
Sounds pretty awesome. I'll be out of town that weekend though. :-(

Maybe next time?

------
norbu09
sometimes it is a shame that NZ is nice and beautiful but far away ... i take
there is nothing planned for NZ, is there? Wellington is a living city with
many startups we only meet way to rarely.

------
abdulla
This sounds great. Do we need to RSVP somewhere, or can we just turn up?

